# Lima Deltic



## Darrenmb (Nov 13, 2018)

Anyone know where I can score some buffers for a class 55 lima deltic? , scored this one on ebay for a song, non runner, serviced it and now all.it needs is those oval shaped buffers, no luck with any online stores or even ebay, everyone seems to be out of stock.. hoping someone here might know if a different manufacturers buffers would fit??


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice. I always like those big diesels!

Here is a set from Hattons...

https://www.hattons.co.uk/392878/Pe...ima_locomotives_pack_of_four/StockDetail.aspx

Here is a whole page of them...

https://www.hattons.co.uk/stocklist...OO_Gauge_1_76_Scale_Accessories/prodlist.aspx

Tom


----------



## Darrenmb (Nov 13, 2018)

Thank you, I didnt think about hattons, I did try Peter's spares though, and they were out, again, thank for the link, gotta go find my wallet.. 🙂


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I found others before, but I could only recall getting some from Hattons. 

I have been collecting OO for a while but figuring out the British terminology took a bit of getting used to. Once I realized that "spares" were replacement parts, it made things a bit easier...lol.

Tom


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Here you go...

https://www.petersspares.com/lima-708130007-buffers-pk4.ir


----------

